# mon ipad ne s'allume



## le-cretoi (31 Mai 2014)

bonsoir,après avoir tout essaye pour éteindre la tablette ,notamment en appuyant sur les boutons home et power ,voila que la vilaine ne veut plus rien savoir pour re-demarer
 ,si quelqu'un a une idée sans l'envoyer chez un réparateur je suis preneur;merci a tous


----------



## ecosmeri (12 Juin 2014)

essaye en le branchant sur un ordinateur ou le secteur, normalement lorsqu'il est branché il démarre tout seul. Si il n'y a plus de batterie il faut un peu de temps le temps que la batterie se recharge un peu avant de démarrer


----------



## iphone5stiti (12 Juin 2014)

Il doit être en mode DFU je pense vu que tu as appuyé sur le bouton home et le bouton veille pour l'éteindre ! Va sur internet et regarde comme rallumer un appareil en mode DFU 


Envoyé de mon iPhone 5s  Forums iGeneration &#63743;


----------

